# New to egg sharing



## puddy07 (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi ladies 

This is my first ever post but I have been lurking and getting lots of information on here for months which actually helped me make my decision to try the Lister. I had my first appointment last week and found everyone so friendly and helpful. Dr Thum said I was fine for egg sharing and I have been to my doctors today for my blood tests. 

I have spoken to one of the nurses at Lister and she said that once they have my results and letter from doc then we can move forward. But does that mean that they could find me unsuitable to egg share yet? 

Puddy x


----------



## galprincess (Nov 12, 2007)

Puddy

hello and welcome to ff. i did my 1st egg share last year. firstly the bloods give them an idea of how you are hiv/hep b and c need to be clear, they may ask for hormone tests to be done these are to see how your body will cope with down regulation/ stimming and how your egg reserve is etc. you will be checked for cystic fibrosis carrier test these take weeks to come back some clinics accept CF carriers as long as partners are clear others dont. If you are under bmi 30 and everything is clear yep you will be accepted so thinking positively you wont have long to wait usually the lister pair you with a recipient pretty quickly thats also reasons for bloods to match you with recipient. you will have paper work etc and consultation you will then be told when you can start good luck pm me if you have any questions


----------

